# First Date Tomorrow



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Must be a theme the last couple days. I have a first date tomorrow. I'm driving myself crazy with my insecurities. "Will she like me, will she think I'm cute, will she think I'm dorky, etc." She seems really nice over email, and says she's excited. We're meeting at a coffee place, and we talked about hitting up another place after we grab a coffee. I'll give y'all a report on Friday!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Great, man! Since you said "a" first date I assume you've been on other dates, right? Just curious -- did you meet online and does she have social anxiety as well? Make sure you don't let your insecurities get the better of you. I think for a lot of us just getting over the hump of doing something like setting up a date or a job interview is the most difficult. Now that you have set up a date the most anxious part is over and you can just go and have a good time. Good luck!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, I've been on dates before, this is just the first one with this particular person. She doesn't have diagnosable social anxiety, as far as I know. I agree, it's like playing a sport...you're nervous before the game, but settle down once it starts. Interesting phenomenon. 

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats! good luck man and have fun!


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



IcedOver said:


> Make sure you don't let your insecurities get the better of you.


This is good advice. Good luck!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks guys! She just emailed me and said she's excited, so I should breathe a bit easier now.

Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

If she puts out on the first date dump her.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

If she puts out on the first date, she's a keeper. lol

I'm excited for you! You're great, hopefully it goes well.
Just try to relax and have fun.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Aww thanks guys and gals! I'm not going to prepare for that situation, which is fine by me. I don't need sex right away. After a while it would be nice though, haha. 

10 more hours!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

good luck. always keep a condom handy just incase


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks bro. I am thinking about it, and it's good advice. It's just unlikely to happen tonight.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Good luck, and I hope you have fun :yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Atticus. As I said before, a report is on the docket for tomorrow. :yes


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Make sure the clean the pipes before hand! :lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha, more classic advice! 

I just remembered I still have Paxil in my system, so I don't need to worry about it anyway!


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



SilentProphet said:


> If she puts out on the first date dump her.


Exactly. That means she is easy and is more likely to cheat on you in the future.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

3 more hours! I'm ready to go!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Don't forget to breathe!

:hug and have fun.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



Xplash said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > If she puts out on the first date dump her.
> ...


having sex on the first date doesnt mean that person is a cheater, regardless of the gender.

i dont think the female '*****' double standard will go away from society...at least in our lifetime. ive always wandered how women were viewed in greek times


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

I never said she was a cheater, i said she was more likely to be a cheater.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

B.S.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

howd it go?


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



Gumaro said:


> i dont think the female '*****' double standard will go away from society...at least in our lifetime. ive always wandered how women were viewed in greek times


Unfortunately, I agree. Hey, if any woman wanted to jump my bones; the whole idea of her being a '*****' wouldn't even cross my mind. I'll take what I can get!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It was interesting. I think we established a good rapport. She displayed some positive qualities, and few (if any) negative ones. I didn't go for a kiss goodnight, but I did get a hug, and I swore she squeezed me pretty tight there for a second. She may be available on Saturday and said she def. wanted to see me again. I wonder how she views me...as a friend or potential love interest? I have to figure this one out the next time I see her. Overall, it was a good experience. She is really down-to-earth and put me at ease. 

And before any of you guys jump on me for not getting a kiss, I don't think it matters this time. Just my feeling.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Good to hear that you had a nice time. It was smart of you to set up a second date while you were on the first date; I've heard that's the best way to do it (if the first date is going well, of course). And I think it's good to not kiss on the first date. Maybe save the kiss for your second or third date; that way you'll know if she views you as a friend or something more.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, our next get-together will be crucial in my opinion.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I think a good smack on the *** will give you a reaction if she likes you or not too...


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



Airick10 said:


> I think a good smack on the *** will give you a reaction if she likes you or not too...


Or, if you are looking for a kick in the nuts this would be a good way to go about it lol.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Some girls like that kinda thing. haha

I'm glad it went well.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



Xplash said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > If she puts out on the first date dump her.
> ...


Not even that tho! Just means the girl is a *****. If she barely knows you and is willing to have sex with you the FIRST date? better off finding a call girl!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Then again i'm probably old fashioned! but i want to have sex with somebody i love! I don't know how you can love somebody during the first date, especially before you get into any fights or know who the person really is.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey tho srchism! Thats good to hear the date went well! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## greenfire42 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks people. We met up again Saturday night. I really think we made a connection, in that we have a lot in common. I still didn't come to a conclusion about her feelings toward me (yeah I wussed out), but she invited me over to her place on Wednesday, so I'll find out something then. 

Is it ok that I'm not really that nervous about it? You know, the "butterfly" feeling?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



srschirm said:


> she invited me over to her place on Wednesday


haha awesome. now is the time to make sure you have protection. make a move because she probably wont


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha yeah. She said she wanted to drink that night (she rarely gets to), so it should be interesting...I will probably sleep over. My brother asked me to go to a Reds game that night, so I will try to fit that in beforehand.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

You a Reds fan? You mean there's another one of us on this board?!?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually the Tigers are my favorite team, but I live near Cincinnati, so I go to games. Heh, sorry. It's Frank Robinson bobblehead night on Weds.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Send me a case of some of that Skyline Chili. That stuff is the best!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



IcedOver said:


> . You should definitely try and get a kiss


yep. if she doesnt pull away, then start to nibble on her neck. if she doesnt pull back, massage her breast with your hand. if shes ok with that then thats an open door. just start slow and have fun


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



Gumaro said:


> IcedOver said:
> 
> 
> > . You should definitely try and get a kiss
> ...


Don't do that...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol I can't stop thinking of those axe commercials... "Bom-Chicka-Wahwah!"


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



Airick10 said:


> Send me a case of some of that Skyline Chili. That stuff is the best!


How ironic--I made myself some of that last night! I love it!

We'll see what happens...tomorrow should be telling. I'm trying not to sweat it too much.

Truth be told, I am the clingy type and I tend to move quickly...hence my worries about this situation.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Am I the only guy who advocates going slow ? I'm a total hornball like the rest of you, but it is really really fun to take things as slow as possible at first and build sexual tension and have both you wondering when exactly things will happen. A lot of the physical stuff you can do before totally getting it on can also be a lot of fun and will leave you both wanting more and so when it does happen it will be that much more fun than if you just go straight to it early on after meeting them. I'm very much into holding hands, hugs, cuddling, kissing, massaging, all things that can make you feel great without having to do more. Depending on the girl she might even appreciate if you take things slow like this. My best first kiss was when I waited about 3 months before doing it till it was the perfect time (our first vday together). By then we had built up so much tension that just kissing alone was unbelievable and that was all we did that night for a few hours with a few breaks in between. I think I was also able to wait this long without being stuck in the "friend" zone because I sent verbal hints that I was interested in a relationship with her. As well as more physical things such as holding hands during walks, hugging, and cuddling before that so she had to know I was interested.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You went 3 months before getting a kiss? You're a much more patient man than I. I've never been one to go slow, and that's a snail's pace! But kudos to you if you're able to do that. 

The thing is, I'm not sure if she's interested in me like that, and I've been feeling pretty crappy lately. So blah...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i couldnt wait three months. id move on


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, for real.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



radfaraf said:


> Am I the only guy who advocates going slow ?


No, you are not. I believe the same as you. I move with a snail's pace, and when/if I get a girlfriend, I'd want to take things slowwwww. Maybe 3 months for a kiss a bit too long, but I certainly applaud your self-restraint and commitment for waiting that much. Kudos! :yes


----------



## will666 (Mar 27, 2007)

dude ur brave! hows it going with that lately? she interested in you or not?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't know, man. I'm trying not to sweat it though. Supposedly I'm going over to her pad tomorrow night.


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

I wouldn't set any pace, just go with the flow.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

That's pretty much my plan, thanks.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: First Date Tomorrow*



Xplash said:


> I wouldn't set any pace, just go with the flow.


 :yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

So I went over to her place last night for about two hours. You ladies will be glad to hear I am 90% sure a romantic relationship won't develop, and I'm fine with that.  She is a big Simpsons fan and we just watched that. I would've liked to have had more conversation. It's ok, I need platonic friends around here too. Thanks for the support, everyone.


----------



## will666 (Mar 27, 2007)

ah dude this one just wasnt for you hopefully a better one will come, good try


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah and it still sounds like a nice time. A friendship is great. I honestly wish I had a friend I could spend time with.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh guys, bring a condom even on the first date? oh guys @[email protected]


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Augustinus said:


> No, you are not. I believe the same as you. I move with a snail's pace, and when/if I get a girlfriend, I'd want to take things slowwwww. Maybe 3 months for a kiss a bit too long, but I certainly applaud your self-restraint and commitment for waiting that much. Kudos! :yes


Such a good man, I'm waiting for someone like you so so long :boogieEasy come easy go, just so :boogie


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. This is an old thread. Have you had any gfs between then and now?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

From what I was reading you are going way too fast, you should wait at least 2 months before you have intercourse, and about 2 or 3 dates for a kiss. If I had waited longer with my ex I would of found out more about him before I slept with him and not been so hurt.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> From what I was reading you are going way too fast, you should wait at least 2 months before you have intercourse, and about 2 or 3 dates for a kiss. If I had waited longer with my ex I would of found out more about him before I slept with him and not been so hurt.


great advice, but you might want to use your time machine


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> From what I was reading you are going way too fast, you should wait at least 2 months before you have intercourse, and about 2 or 3 dates for a kiss. If I had waited longer with my ex I would of found out more about him before I slept with him and not been so hurt.


But what if they are horrible in bed, then you have wasted 2 months going out with them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> From what I was reading you are going way too fast, you should wait at least 2 months before you have intercourse, and about 2 or 3 dates for a kiss. If I had waited longer with my ex I would of found out more about him before I slept with him and not been so hurt.


Why does that have to be the rule?
I've had sex without even one date and I didn't get hurt.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> great advice, but you might want to use your time machine


Yeah well I had known of him for two years from the pub, I honestly didn't think he could do something to hurt me. He turned out to be different from what I thought.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> But what if they are horrible in bed, then you have wasted 2 months going out with them.


Do you mean performance wise or there are things they won't do? Things they won't do is a bit of a bummer like if it's normal stuff that you'd expect them to like anyway, performance wise, I'm not sure if that matters if you are in love.


----------

